# Reducir voltaje de 24 a 5 V de señal de entrada.



## adefesio (Mar 13, 2012)

No tengo muy claro cómo hacer ésto, lo he simulado y parece que sí se puede, no obstante es así como se hace?
Tengo una señal de 24 V que necesito conectar a un micro-controlador como entrada, entonces tengo que reducirla a 5 V. Con un divisor de tension estaría resuelto pero he pensado que mejor era con un transistor. poniendo 24 V en la base 5 en el colector y el emisor a tierra. El montaje contrario es muy típico (24 V en colector, 5 en base, y emisor a tierra) pero este se me hace un poco raro.

¿Estaría bien hecho así?


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 13, 2012)

> Con un divisor de tension estaria resuelto


Nada más fácil y efectivo que eso, te va a ahorrar problemas. Circulando 10mA tenés una R de 1k8 y otra de 470Ohm


----------



## zaiz (Mar 13, 2012)

Puedes hacerlo con un divisor, efectivamente.

Pero como dices también está bien, pero con su respectiva resistencia en la base.

Y no es nada raro.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2012)

podes poner un regulador lm7805 ,no se si un 78l05


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2012)

hee...........don rey ...... un regulador para solo bajar una señal ??? 

cualquiera de las opciones sirve, ya sea la de el transistor o la de el divisor.
yo .....la de el divisor mas bien haria medio otra cosa, :
si o si le pongo el diodo en inversa a +vcc (5v) , para estar seguro que no le llegaran a esa entrada mas de 5v , pero si hago eso, bueno, ya ni falta hace el divisor :

LUEGO , algo que tenes que tener en cuenta es lo de los niveles logicos, segun lo que vos quieras y COMO SE COMPORTE LA ENTRADA DE 5V :

con un transistor tendras un 1 logico en la salida cuando tengas 24v en la entrada.....tambien cuando  tengas 10v y cuando tengas 5v o 2v ......

con un divisor de tension tendras eso , un divisor, asi que si por algun motivo en la entrada tenes fluctuaciones analigicas (valors intermedios ) la salida de el divisor vera eso en la proporcion de el divisor (mejor que tu entrada de 5v sea trigger o algo asi) .


con el esquema de el diodito (mejor chotkly) o sino un zener chiquito pero , bueno, concetado NO asi, la cosa sera un poco mas digital:
si la entada es 24v tenes 5v a la salida.
si la entrada es 15v , 8v , 21v , 5v  o cualquier valor mayor que 5  >>>> salida 5v linda.

asi que bueno, es una idea de que NO es todo igual, solo eso .




y decime.........si la logica de 24v considera 5v como un cero ?? que ?? 
(hoy ando  )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2012)

hooo me confundí ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ pensé que era alimentación
con dos r basta y sobra ¡¡ pero ay que calcularlas¡¡les dejo la tarea


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 13, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Nada más fácil y efectivo que eso, te va a ahorrar problemas. Circulando 10mA tenés una R de 1k8 y otra de 470Ohm





el-rey-julien dijo:


> hooo me confundí ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ pensé que era alimentación
> con dos r basta y sobra ¡¡ pero ay que calcularlas¡¡les dejo la tarea



Ya está 
Tambien puede ir un zener


----------



## chclau (Mar 14, 2012)

El Zener es incluso mejor por lo que dijo fernando, si tenés un pico de tensión en los 24V el zener te lo limpia. Igualmente la implementación con el diodo Schottky, te hace clamping a los 5V y te limpia picos de tensión que pudiera haber.

Cualquiera de las dos soluciones es mejor que un simple divisor. Salvo que estés seguro que los 24V vienen limpios, si es así podes usar el divisor sin mayor drama.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

un optocoplador quizás también sea una muy buena opción¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

y , si , si los 24v vienen de otros pagos y el circuito de 5v no es muy conocido, en verdad lo sano es eso :
un opto y listo .

ahora si son conocidos (uno lo hizo ) , el comun es comun a ambos y bla, bla., pues que lo anterior vale .


----------



## adefesio (Mar 14, 2012)

adefesio dijo:


> no tengo muy claro como hacer esto, lo he simulado y parece que sí se puede, no obstante es así como se hace?
> tengo una señal de 24v que neecesito conectar a un microcontrolador como entrada, entonces tengo que reducirla a 5v. Con un divisor de tension estaria resuelto pero he pensado que mejor era con untransistor. poniendo 24v en la base 5 en el colector y el emisor a tierra. El montaje contrario es muy tipico (24v en colector, 5 en base, y emisor a tierra) pero este se me hace un poco raro.
> 
> ¿estaría bien hecho así?



sí,con el transistor parece funcionar bien, loque pasa es que tenía la duda de si es correcto, porque en este caso tenemos una tensión colector-base negativa (5v en colector 24v en base) y normalmente es al revés (24v en colector 5v en base, y tensión colector-base positiva), en un transistor npn por supuesto.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2012)

Eso no es así; el circuito tiene resistencias.
Si el emisor está a negativo Vb será 0,6 o 0,7V nunca 24 porque se destruiría.
Vc depende de si satura o no, lo normal es que lo haga yentonces Vce será 0,2V


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

ni tanto ni tan poco :
si miras con detenimiento la base de el transistor (es como mirarle el culito )  veras que NO hay 24v .
casi todos esos 24v caen en la Rb .
en la base cae menos de 1v cuando esta saturado .
asi que para el T. , ni se entera si de el lado de 24v son 24v o 2v ya que es la Rb la que lo soportara.


----------



## adefesio (Mar 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ni tanto ni tan poco :
> si miras con detenimiento la base de el transistor (es como mirarle el culito )  veras que NO hay 24v .
> casi todos esos 24v caen en la Rb .
> en la base cae menos de 1v cuando esta saturado .
> asi que para el T. , ni se entera si de el lado de 24v son 24v o 2v ya que es la Rb la que lo soportara.



claro, así ya es como poner un divisor de tensión.Yo hablaba de meter 24v directamente enla base (en la simulación me ha funcionado).
Me dá que el montaje para hacerlo con un transistor va a tener que ser distinto, igualhay que utilizar un pnp, bueno lo mejor va a ser probarlo experimentalmente, con un bjt y un mossfet a ver qué pasa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

no se que me paso ayer¡¡ pero respondo hoy que recordé una cosa,
cuando arme una selladora con un pic(no la que poste,es otra) tenia que censar 60 volt a la entrada de un pic 
lo resolví de la siguiente manera ,como la tencion era alterna puse un diodo y un capa de 2,2µ y me quedo algo mas de 60 volt rectificado ,luego un resistor de 22k y un simple zener de 4,5 volt a la patita de entrada del pic,con eso vasto para detectar un 1 o 0 en el pic ,asta ahora no se quemo la patita de entrada.
si tus 24 volt ya son de continua ,solo pon una resistencia de 10 o 15 k mas el zener para proteger el pic y listo
era fácil resolverlo ¡¡


----------



## zaiz (Mar 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ni tanto ni tan poco :
> si miras con detenimiento la base de el transistor (es como mirarle el culito )  veras que NO hay 24v .
> casi todos esos 24v caen en la Rb .
> en la base cae menos de 1v cuando esta saturado .
> asi que para el T. , ni se entera si de el lado de 24v son 24v o 2v ya que es la Rb la que lo soportara.



Así es, eso fue lo que dije yo también.
Puedes poner los 24 volts a la entrada con una resistencia en la base y asunto arreglado.
Sólo que tienes que saber calcular la resistencia, es muy fácil.

Y no te quiebres la cabeza con mosfets ni cosas demás. Con un bjt lo tienes solucionado.

Pero si quieres gastar más, puedes poner zeners ú otras cosas e igual te va a funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2012)

la señal de 24V es alterna? queres un equivalente en amplitud y en frecuencia pero con 5V?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

adefesio dijo:


> claro, así ya es como poner un divisor de tensión.Yo hablaba de meter 24v directamente enla base (en la simulación me ha funcionado).
> .



eso es cualquier verdura ................................


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2012)

No entiendo esa repulsión a poner 2 resistencias de 2 céntimos y cambiarla por un transistor de 50 céntimos + 2 resistencias. El transistor sin resistencias fallecerá en acto de servicio de forma instantánea.
Si te enseño la cantidad de barbaridades que "funcionan" en los simuladores....


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

simulador = computadora...

es como tener sexo virtual, con la compu.........todo bien .
pero luego vas a la vida real y terminas con sida y una gorda fea que te dice que te hagas cargo de "TU HIJO" .


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> simulador = computadora...
> 
> es como tener sexo virtual, con la compu.........todo bien .
> pero luego vas a la vida real y terminas con sida y una gorda fea que te dice que te hagas cargo de "TU HIJO" .



Es un símil un poco bestia pero bastante válido.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

se agradece el piropo....


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 15, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> No entiendo esa repulsión a poner 2 resistencias de 2 céntimos y cambiarla por un transistor de 50 céntimos + 2 resistencias. El transistor sin resistencias fallecerá en acto de servicio de forma instantánea.
> Si te enseño la cantidad de barbaridades que "funcionan" en los simuladores....



También hay que tener en cuenta que a veces poseen modos "a prueba de todo" como en el LiveWire que tiene una opción que te permite ver las explosiones cuando algo anda mal, si lo destildás parece que todo anda perfecto.


----------



## adefesio (Mar 15, 2012)

si, lo mejor creo que va a ser el zener.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 16, 2012)

El zener necesita forzosamente una resistencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> El zener necesita forzosamente una resistencia.



si , necesita la resistencia porque si no la tiene el zener se quema al instante


----------



## adefesio (Mar 16, 2012)

sí, por supuesto, zener mas resitencia.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 16, 2012)

Vale, el comentario era porque este hilo parecía de la liga antiresistencias.
El zener tiene la ventaja de que garantizas la tensión independientemente de la que entre (en un margen ámplio)


----------



## adefesio (Mar 16, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Vale, el comentario era porque este hilo parecía de la liga antiresistencias.
> El zener tiene la ventaja de que garantizas la tensión independientemente de la que entre (en un margen ámplio)



es que consumen potencia las jodidas, no es por otra cosa


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

adefesio dijo:


> es que consumen potencia las jodidas, no es por otra cosa



justo esa potencia que te haria moco la entrada de el circuito de 5v .............asi que querelas mas 

ademas si es solo para señal de entrada , seguro que la impedancia es alta asi que podes usar R= 47 a 100 k tranquilo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

el zener de 4,5 volt va bien (afirmación)


----------



## Scooter (Mar 17, 2012)

adefesio dijo:


> es que consumen potencia las jodidas, no es por otra cosa



Es verdad, los zener y los transistores no consumen; los electrones saltarines pasan por encima de ellos sin calentarlos. La gente les pone radiadores por aburrimiento. :banghead:


----------



## chclau (Mar 17, 2012)

No es cuestión de que no aprecie a las resistencias.

Si calculo un divisor para que a 24V me de 5V, ante un pico de 30V el pobre micro recibiría a su entrada 6V. Chau puerto de entrada... y quien sabe si no chau micro. El Zener tiene más posibilidad de enfrentarse a picos de tensión sin que entren al micro. Obviamente hasta un cierto límite... y obviamente, con una resistencia en serie, si no, no hay Zener que funcione.


----------



## adefesio (Mar 17, 2012)

y lo que se comentaba de los diodos schotkky... se podrían añadir tambien a este montaje ademas de los zenner?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)

se supone que las entradas todas tienen ya diodos de enclavamiento, asi que con una R de alto valor "deberia" de alcanzar ......

deberia deberia, deberia.......pereo uno por prolijidad hace las cosas un poquito sobredimensionadas.
sin suponer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> No es cuestión de que no aprecie a las resistencias.
> 
> Si calculo un divisor para que a 24V me de 5V, ante un pico de 30V el pobre micro recibiría a su entrada 6V. Chau puerto de entrada... y quien sabe si no chau micro. El Zener tiene más posibilidad de enfrentarse a picos de tensión sin que entren al micro. Obviamente hasta un cierto límite... y obviamente, con una resistencia en serie, si no, no hay Zener que funcione.



yo tengo algunos micros que le volé una, o dos entradas y todavía sirven ,pero también tengo otros que no funcionaron mas


----------



## chclau (Mar 17, 2012)

A mí me parece que los diodos de enclavamiento internos son para protección contra electricidad estática, que son pulsos de mucha tensión pero que duran una nada, un par de nanosegundos y listo.

En cambio un pico de sobretensión en la línea de datos puede durar mucho y eso... hay pocos diodos de enclavamiento que puedan tolerarlo.

Por eso en la hoja de datos, normalmente la tensión en las entradas se limita al rango entre 0 y VCC y si lo pasamos...

Con respecto a lo que vos decís Julien, a mí me ha pasado lo mismo. Tengo varios micros que se jodieron solamente la entrada y otros... que sufrieron lobotomía a través del puerto.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> A mí me parece que los diodos de enclavamiento internos son para protección contra electricidad estática, que son pulsos de mucha tensión pero que duran una nada, un par de nanosegundos y listo.
> 
> En cambio un pico de sobretensión en la línea de datos puede durar mucho y eso... hay pocos diodos de enclavamiento que puedan tolerarlo.
> 
> Por eso en la hoja de datos, normalmente la tensión en las entradas se limita al rango entre 0 y VCC y si lo pasamos...



no creo que sea asi, ademas el tema es :
¿ de que señal estamoshablamdo ?? 

como dije si usas una R = 47 K por decir un valor (va dibujo en seguida)

50v / 47 K = 1mA


----------



## chclau (Mar 17, 2012)

Bueno, gracias a este tema me fui a mirar las hojas de datos y me encontré algunas sorpresas.

Por ejemplo, el PIC especifica en sus absolute maximum ratings, que la corriente por los diodos de enclavamiento deber ser menor a +-20mA... y como son absolute, conviene tenerlos un poco por abajo de eso, pero de todos modos tu solución de la resistencia en serie para un PIC andaría más que bien.

En cambio para un MSP430, la misma corriente en límites absolutos está definida en *+-2mA*... Se podría decir que en este tema, Microchip es 10 veces mejor que TI  (espero que los de TI no lean esto). Pero también en este caso, me parece que el valor de 47K los protege a los diodos de enclavamiento sin problemas.

Lo único que podría tener de desventaja la resistencia en serie es que la señal se hace más lenta... pero eso tampoco es importante en los casos en que estamos hablando, unos cuantos cientos de nanosegundos... el puerto del micro no es más rápido que eso así que también sería despreciable.

Me parece que compro esta solución.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)

se acuerdan de uno que sensaba los 220v derecho viejo a la pata del pic con una R. de 1 Mohm o no recuerdo cuanto ??  (pa que acordarse si con la ley de ohm ya esta , no ??)


----------



## idarwin (Mar 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> si o si le pongo el diodo en inversa a +vcc (5v) , para estar seguro que no le llegaran a esa entrada mas de 5v , pero si hago eso, bueno, ya ni falta hace el divisor :



No entiendo porque no haría falta el divisor; miré el planito pero no lo entendí. ¿Cómo es la mano del diodo?



fernandob dijo:


> con un transistor tendras un 1 logico en la salida cuando tengas 24v en la entrada.....tambien cuando  tengas 10v y cuando tengas 5v o 2v ......



Cuando decís un 1 lógico te referís a que el regulador de voltaje en la pata de salida cuando recibe alimentación te marca algo? Si no es eso.. no entendí.



fernandob dijo:


> con el esquema de el diodito (mejor chotkly) o sino un zener chiquito pero , bueno, concetado NO asi, la cosa sera un poco mas digital:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)

si pones una R alta y luego un diodo , en el diodo no cae (en directa ) mas que 0,7 v .......el asunto es que si en la antrada hay 20 v y el diodo esta a +5v ...............pues que circulara corriente desde la R. que frena los 30v hacia la fuente de + 5v  >>>>>>>>> en la salida de eso (o sea a entrada del pic) nunca tendras mas de 5,7v 


cuando digo un 1 logico en el lado de +5v  me refiero a +5v 

tenes que PONERTE  a jugar, probar, hacerlo  y medir, ver, entender............eso solo lo logras probando .


----------

